# Einstein's New Home!



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

Please keep in mind that the wheel is only a temporary one, as I have fallen in love with Larry's wheel and will be ordering it on Tuesday. :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

The comfort wheel is not that bad, it's the best store bought wheel you can get IMO.  Homemade wheels do have some great advantages though and if you are handy you could make your own. If you buy a CSW they are on the big and sturdy side so you may want to add another bin for the wheel. Would be like the game room lol you would need to cut a hole out of each bin and connect them with 4inch PVC pipe. Here is a example it's about halfway down viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1860&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=10
You could place them closer together to save room or attach from another position if needed.


----------



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

I'll have to see if my handy husband could help with something like that, as I'm not the most craftiest person in the world lol. I'm glad I bought a decent pet store wheel. I have the recurring fears of Einstein falling off of it, though he's not too keen on his wheel. He'd rather sleep.


----------

